# Earthquake in Christchurch, New Zealand...



## SixSidedCube (Sep 5, 2010)

Ok, first of all, IS EVERYONE O.K?!?!

I heard there were a few close calls, and some very badly injured people, and I was hoping that noone from here was one of them.

Man, I have been in 3 earthquakes, and ALL of them, I slept through... (dammit)


----------



## Joker (Sep 5, 2010)

Any deathcount yet? And I'm terribly sorry.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 5, 2010)

I had a dream about an earthquake last night. I freaked out when I heard about it on the news this morning


----------



## SixSidedCube (Sep 5, 2010)

Joker said:


> Any deathcount yet? And I'm terribly sorry.



No, there has been no deathcount, and hopefully, there will not BE any...

I used to live in Christchurch too.... eeekk


----------



## angelu1125 (Sep 5, 2010)

will there be school tommorow around that area?


----------



## SixSidedCube (Sep 5, 2010)

angelu1125 said:


> will there be school tommorow around that area?



No, not according to 3 News anyway...


----------



## Lorken (Sep 5, 2010)

While this is a sad occurrence, I believe that 9 people dying in a plane crash at Fox Glacier is not getting the attention and sympathy as it should because of this volcano, that has not yet taken a live (hopefully won't) as long as nobody does anything stupid.


----------



## Carrot (Sep 5, 2010)

Dene lives in Christchurch, but he was in Melbourne during the earthquakes and afterquakes..


----------



## Faz (Sep 5, 2010)

I wonder if Dene's flight was delayed or cancelled.


----------



## r_517 (Sep 5, 2010)

i heard that 2 people injured in the accident. nobody died 

the airport was closed. i think Dene's flight was cancelled


----------



## Lorken (Sep 5, 2010)

Dene lives in Christchurch?
How come he's coming all the way up to Waikato for the comp on the 25th? I thought he would be living nearby to come.


----------



## Faz (Sep 5, 2010)

Dene lives in Christchurch? 
How come he's coming all the way up to Melbourne summer, winter, and Nationals for a comp on the 4/5th? I thought he would be living nearby to come.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 5, 2010)

Lorken said:


> Dene lives in Christchurch?
> How come he's coming all the way up to Waikato for the comp on the 25th? I thought he would be living nearby to come.



Dene comes to Melbourne for competitions, so I think he would be prepared to go the Waikato. But, I hope Dene will be okay, and that the earthquake hasn't affected him badly.

EDIT: What Faz said.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Sep 5, 2010)

Lorken said:


> Dene lives in Christchurch?
> How come he's coming all the way up to Waikato for the comp on the 25th? I thought he would be living nearby to come.



And he is also a WCA delegate thingy, so he sort of NEEDS to be there.


----------



## Sakarie (Sep 5, 2010)

Lorken said:


> While this is a sad occurrence, I believe that 9 people dying in a plane crash at Fox Glacier is not getting the attention and sympathy as it should because of this volcano, that has not yet taken a live (hopefully won't) as long as nobody does anything stupid.



And the 3000 people dying in car crashes every day? Why would a plane crash be more sad?


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Sep 5, 2010)

Dene lives in Christchurch?
How come he's coming to competitions in California like Berkeley, San Diego Open, and San Francisco Open? I thought he would live nearby to come.

on-topic: Call me an ass if you will, but am I the only one that finds it ironic that this happened in a place called Christchurch?


----------



## shelley (Sep 6, 2010)

He's even been to a couple of east coast competitions in the US. Clearly he must live everywhere. Like Takao.

Dene, I hope your family is okay and you can get everything back on track soon.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 6, 2010)

I wish all the best for anyoen this may have affected.


----------



## Dene (Sep 6, 2010)

Yes well fortunately New Zealand is not a third world country so we have the actions in place to deal with things like this. No deaths directly caused by the earthquake. Apparently some dude died from a heart attack. Some damage around the place, mainly old crappy buildings anyway. My grannys house got done pretty bad (old and crappy). The only real problem is that water has to be boiled before you can drink it. And even then it still tastes a bit funny.

There are still after shocks going btw. I have already felt two quite reasonable ones.


----------



## tx789 (Sep 6, 2010)

It was all over the news here in New Zealand. One man died of a heart attack. Apparently


----------



## Joker (Sep 6, 2010)

Lorken said:


> While this is a sad occurrence, I believe that 9 people dying in a plane crash at Fox Glacier is not getting the attention and sympathy as it should because of this volcano, that has not yet taken a live (hopefully won't) *as long as nobody does anything stupid*.



There's always idiots running around sadly.


----------



## Faz (Sep 6, 2010)

Dene should go and loot some cubes.


----------



## angelu1125 (Sep 6, 2010)

Apparently it would cost like 2 billion to fix the damages, idk if their exaggerating or what but that's a lot.


----------



## tx789 (Sep 6, 2010)

Apparently a guy died of a heart attack


----------



## Toad (Sep 6, 2010)

Dene said:


> ... Apparently some dude died from a heart attack. ...





tx789 said:


> It was all over the news here in New Zealand. One man died of a heart attack. Apparently





tx789 said:


> Apparently a guy died of a heart attack



If you've made your point once, you don't need to make it again. Thanks.


----------



## shelley (Sep 6, 2010)

No, you don't understand. Three separate guys died of heart attacks. Apparently.


----------



## Toad (Sep 6, 2010)

shelley said:


> No, you don't understand. Three separate guys died of heart attacks. Apparently.



Oh, thank you for the clarification!!


----------



## Reptile (Sep 7, 2010)

SUP CHRISTCHURCH, WHAT'S SHAKING!?


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 7, 2010)

Is Dene's house ruined? 
I heard that like one half of a street was ok and the other was destructed


----------



## Dene (Sep 7, 2010)

Well we just had the biggest hit since the big one, 5.1 magnitude, but only 6km deep. It hit really hard and fast, but was over pretty quick.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Sep 7, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Dene lives in Christchurch?
> How come he's coming all the way up to Melbourne summer, winter, and Nationals for a comp on the 4/5th? I thought he would be living nearby to come.



You just got ninja'd.

EDIT: This is a sad occurrence. It's a good thing that no one was hurt. And that Dene just happened to be out of the area.
EDIT2: Ninja'd.


----------



## Dene (Sep 7, 2010)

I have a feeling that there will have been people hurt after this one. The city was already in a pretty bad state, and things will have come down and there would have been people out and about because it hit at 7:49am.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Sep 7, 2010)

Oh crap, now THAT sucks....

MY heart goes out to any people injured, dead OR alive for that matter, as if would have EMOTIONALLY hurt people too....

Sorry guys!!


----------



## AnsonL (Sep 25, 2010)

there were still after shock about two hour ago!i felt five of them...


----------

